

How to Make a Tiny Terrarium in a Light Bulb - myth_drannon
http://thehipsterho.me/2010/01/how-to-make-a-tiny-terrarium-in-a-light-bulb/

======
noonespecial
As someone who's done shipbuilding in lightbulb glass, I need to add this:

DO: Wrap the bulb in a towel and hold it that way when you go to break the
back end of the bulb off. I have a 3/4" scar between my right thumb and my
wrist that says this is a good idea.

~~~
arch_hunter
That sounds like fun!

Did you fill the lightbulb with water afterwards, and let the ship float in
the water, or did you make some kind of stand inside of the lightbulb?

------
samratjp
For such a "green"ish feeling that this project exudes, I am going to say that
you should just wait for your existing bulbs to die and then use that instead.
In fact, I wonder if bulbs could be recycled in this manner and spur a new
business.

------
arch_hunter
I wonder how a small cactus would do in a terrarium of this size? They
shouldn't need much in the way of water.

~~~
ars
Cacti still need water - they just store it, so they handle boom/bust cycles
well. Also they need soil.

